# Anyone use doe in estrous scent all season?



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

I was talking to an experienced bow hunter... many years... many bucks He uses doe in estrous scent from day one. He says that a buck, even a mature buck, doesn't know the difference. All they know is they smell a doe in heat and they are already interested if the opportunity presents itself.

Makes sense to me. Your thoughts?


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Come on... somebody must have an opinion.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I thought about the same question couple days ago. This is my first time deer hunting in a LONG while. I don't have a very good memory either.lol


----------



## tearbear (Sep 18, 2008)

my understanding is once a buck is in hard horn he is capable of breeding! I also think just the smell of a strange deer makes them interested and curious> I've been to the collection facilities and most so called doe in heat is actually just plain urine collected year round!!


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah if that is true that is a real rip off! anyways ive heard that frozen stuff is the most effective, you can order it online. otherwise the storebought stuff supposedly loses its kick within a week. sounds like it would work to me, just to draw them with curiosity though.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i have also heard that a buck is capable of breeding at anytime...its the smell of a doe in estrous that triggers the buck to breed. ive never tried using doe-in-heat at any time of the season except for the rut, but from what ive heard, i dunno why it wouldnt work. just like the other guys said...i think the curiosity would be a big factor


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

i would try it for awhile but if your not seeing anything i would stop using it or use something else. but i dont know y it wouldnt work.


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

It just makes sense to me that if a buck smalls a ripe doe... he's interested. I don't think a buck is intelligent enough to ask himself... hmmm, is it too early for a ripe doe. If it smells right he's gonna go check it out.


----------

